

Workday to put employees through a Big Data analysis - fecklessyouth
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/05/workday-to-put-employees-through-a-big-data-analysis/

======
gaius
_or increasing competitiveness for jobs_

This is code for: depressing wages and decreasing job security.

